

New distributed fault-tolerant cloud provider u2601 - aaronblohowiak
http://u2601.com/

======
breakall
Works in IE, FF, chrome, and even on iOS! The clouds look different in each
browser.

It kinda reminds me of zombo.com!

~~~
aaronblohowiak
It all depends on your system font: <http://www.marathon-
studios.com/unicode/U2601/Cloud>

I also didn't use any frameworks or vendor prefixes.. should be all standards
compliant cloud action :D

The zombo.com references is the highest of praise in my book. I might re-make
zombo.com as HTML5 sometime..

------
smhinsey
I can't wait until the page title trick makes its way to the next revision of
the Azure Management Portal.

------
james4k
Haha, man... I actually had this open in a tab for a while waiting for it to
load.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Did you check out the page title on the tab? u2601 provides background
support, continuing to provide you with a cloud platform.

~~~
ryan42
On Chrome, the tab's title is an animated cloud moving across a line..

------
aaronblohowiak
HTML5 standards-based and open platform for clouds. ;) Note: there were no
images or jQuery used to produce this toy.

------
rsync
Thanks for making my day :)

